# Ctrl + V



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Press it and see what comes up! :lol:

Also, post WHY that came up.


----------



## Chris

It just pastes what's on your clipboard (that's what it does in Reply anyway)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Try pasting in quick reply


----------



## LordBlackudder

This is such a non story. There will always be complaints sent to the BBC. All you have to do is fill out the form on their website for complaints.

I don't believe anything he said has harmed or really offended anyone.

Why the BBC feels the need to make such a big deal of this and make the unions looks like idiots is beyond me.


----------



## Chris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try pasting in quick reply


Exactly the same - pastes what's on my clipboard. Do you need a particular browser? I'm using Firefox.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm using ye olde Safari.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Actually, what was on your clipboard?


----------



## Chris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually, what was on your clipboard?


Just the last post I made on TC. I dictated it using Dragon and transferred it into TC via cut / paste.


----------



## violadude

Mine doesn't do anything.


----------



## Trout

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 4
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6

see here


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chris said:


> Just the last post I made on TC. I dictated it using Dragon and transferred it into TC via cut / paste.


Ah ok. This place might not get the same results as the original forum I stole this "ctrl + v" idea from.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6

Same as Trout.


----------



## sospiro

[email protected]


----------



## regressivetransphobe

大热迎大冷

(°_o)


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Look at the punctuation again: the tongue is so far in cheek that it hurts!


----------



## An Die Freude

Piano Sonata #2 In B Flat Minor, Op. 35, "Funeral March" - IV. Finale. Presto

Getting a new version of the work above, and copying and pasting the names.


----------



## Philip

Chris said:


> It just pastes what's on your clipboard (that's what it does in Reply anyway)


yes that's the point, to get some insight on your daily life by telling everyone the name of the latest porn-star you sought


----------



## Dodecaplex

Malena Morgan.


----------



## GoneBaroque

LordBlackudder said:


> This is such a non story. There will always be complaints sent to the BBC. All you have to do is fill out the form on their website for complaints.
> 
> I don't believe anything he said has harmed or really offended anyone.
> 
> Why the BBC feels the need to make such a big deal of this and make the unions looks like idiots is beyond me.


It is the function of the Media to make everyone look like idiots.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Differential diagnosis of TFCC lesions and the effectiveness of diagnostic imaging are summarized in Table 2.1,2,4,6,7

How interesting


----------



## Couchie

My account number for my TV/internet....


----------



## Kopachris

My Clipboard said:


> >Dunno how popular owls are for food, but they're not very popular pets, either


Oh, yeah. That was... umm... well, you see... never mind.



My other Clipboard said:


> http://my.deviantart.com/messages/#view=deviantwatch


(In many Linux distros, you have another clipboard for text that you just select, which can be pasted with the middle mouse button.) This must've been when I selected the address bar to type something else in...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like this part here, with clarinet


Yep, that's what I had for ctrl V  :lol:
I was saving that phrase for a piece I was sharing on Turntable.fm, because I really liked this certain work by Schubert that has such a pretty clarinet melody. But it doesn't come til somewhere in the middle of the piece, so I had to wait, and thus saved that phrase with ctrl C.


----------



## Igneous01

nul=[this,"a1","fortify"] execVM "scripts\upsmon.sqf";

lol, that was over 9 hours ago!


----------



## Lunasong

> Includes Mint CD, STILL FACTORY SEALED


Getting a book ready to post on Amazon.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> Getting a book ready to post on Amazon.


Mint CD? Surely we're not thinking of the same Mint?


----------



## Lunasong

Nah, it's a "Dummies" book that came with CD.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> Nah, it's a "Dummies" book that came with CD.


I'm still confused. Are we or are we not talking about a Linux Mint CD? Because, IIRC, Linux Mint comes on DVD, now.


----------



## Lunasong

No, we are not.


----------



## kv466

ayaquipahiirabaranachahapani!


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> No, we are not.


Okay, then. So, what's the "dummies" book about that it would include something related to mint? Now I'm curious.


----------



## Lunasong

"mint" meaning unopened.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> "mint" meaning unopened.


Oh.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Chapter 16

Section 1

1.

Gilded age:
The term used to describe the Post-Reconstruction era. Implies that there was only a thin layer of wealth covering up widespread poverty.

I believe that is part of my homework...


----------



## Kopachris

Klavierspieler said:


> Chapter 16
> 
> Section 1
> 
> 1.
> 
> Gilded age:
> The term used to describe the Post-Reconstruction era. Implies that there was only a thin layer of wealth covering up widespread poverty.
> 
> I believe that is part of my homework...


I hope your teacher/professor/whatever doesn't try to tell you _The Wizard of Oz_ is an allegory for the Gilded Age. It works as an analogy, but it's unlikely that the book was an allegory of anything.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Nothing, never mind.


----------



## Couchie

http://www.timecube.com/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> http://www.timecube.com/


tl dr. Heheheh


----------



## karenpat

(the last link I posted...possibly on the Opera Lively site)


----------



## Manxfeeder

My Ctrl-V was an email to an attorney about her sealed transcript request. I can't post it here, obviously.


----------



## AlainB

http://www.bol.com/nl/p/games/star-...ollectors-edition/1004004011582071/index.html

It was to link _Star Wars: The Old Republic - Collectors' Edition_ to a friend on MSN. I wanted to see if I was the only one who couldn't choose giro as a payment method for this specific order. Seems I was wrong.

Got to love it when the only payment methods are iDEAL and a CC, whereas the former needs an activation request via the bank prior to using it (which would take roughly 5-7 workdays... kind of a tad late for 'early access' to the game), and don't have the latter.


----------



## Polednice

Boy hanged himself `to become a Lion King'

-----

Oh dear, that was hours ago, and now I've just reminded myself of the horrible news story again.


----------



## graaf

Kopachris said:


> Oh.


These special symbols sometimes crash Opera - not here, but some other threads - don't want to search for and name them for obvious reasons. Even when they don't crash Opera, they show up as squares, instead of blanks.
Anyway, I'd appreciate (as probably would other Opera users) if people stopped using them. Thanks.


----------



## Kopachris

graaf said:


> These special symbols sometimes crash Opera - not here, but some other threads - don't want to search for and name them for obvious reasons. Even when they don't crash Opera, they show up as squares, instead of blanks.
> Anyway, I'd appreciate (as probably would other Opera users) if people stopped using them. Thanks.


Oh. Sorry. They're supposed to be regular zero-width spaces (HTML character entity #8203). Any modern browser should support them--I don't know why Opera wouldn't, but I'll do some research and try to find out.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Varaždin

Reply to introduction...


----------



## Polednice

Markgatiss
It's official. #Sherlock ep 1 'A Scandal in Belgravia' will broadcast on Sunday, Jan Ist at at 20.10 hrs. Happy New Year!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

"Evryone is bon wih geius, bu mot peple ony kep it a fe miutes"


----------



## CnC Bartok

Sorry, wrong thread. 

Thought this one was about how Philip Glass composes.


----------



## Capeditiea

http://www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org/albums/ESC/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Wonderwall Music*


----------



## Capeditiea

:O nothing came up. :O probably since the last time i used it was to copy the motif of the first movement of Op. 3 :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mc Donalds ,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kim make sure you keep those tall pointy things outta sight and I'll promise you Rodman.

Now that would be a Rod for a Rocket, get it .......:lol:

Ps if you ever want a tower I'm your man


----------



## Capeditiea

https://ghostrecords.bandcamp.com/album/without


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/offbe...drowning-cat-like-voice/ar-AAx6sgY?ocid=ientp

Was it Renee Fleming?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/offbe...drowning-cat-like-voice/ar-AAx6sgY?ocid=ientp
> 
> Was it Renee Fleming?


Nein. I think Renee Fleming sounds more like a drowning dog. W-oof.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Its amazing we had similar themes stored in our Crtl+V's


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Its amazing we had similar themes stored in our Crtl+V's


It is amazing. Were you also having a discussion about whether Renee Fleming could actually drown or not? I'm going with nein. Those inflatables she had put in her chest ought to keep her above water.


----------



## Gordontrek

http://neal.fun/progress/


----------



## Norman Gunston

" A SHORT LOVE STORY "

A man and a woman who had never met before, but who were both married to other people,
found themselves assigned to the same sleeping room on a Trans-continental train.
Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper berth and she in the lower. 
At 1:00 AM, the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying,........... 'Ma'am, 
I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet to get me a second blanket?
I'm awfully cold.' 
'I have a better idea,' she replied 'Just for tonight,...let's pretend that we're married.'
'Wow!.................... That's a great idea!', he exclaimed.
'Good,' she replied. ..............'Get your own f*ckin' blanket.'
After a moment of silence, ..he farted

The End


----------



## Capeditiea

https://www.anime-planet.com/anime/kobato


----------



## Norman Gunston

Hey that look kinda familiar


----------

